
The Times 03/Jan/2009 Chancellor on brink of second bailout for banks - r32a_
https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Genesis_block
======
llcoolv
The last 10 years bailouts have been raining like crazy and few people
noticed. Let's hope this is going to change.

